

HTTP status codes illustrated with amusing cat photos - webmonkeyuk
https://secure.flickr.com/photos/girliemac/sets/72157628409467125/detail/

======
webmonkeyuk
413 is my personal favourite. I'm pretty sure it's Maru of YouTube fame

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maru_(cat)>
<http://www.youtube.com/user/mugumogu>

